

Namecheap.com DNS servers down yet again - vader1
http://status.namecheap.com/archives/19348

======
iowahansen
Seems like the 3rd time in the past 12 months?

Can somebody please explain to me why this can't be mitigated against? Is it
because they offer DNS as a free add-on and can't be bothered to spend the
bucks to make their service more DDOS-proof?

------
Scuzz
Are there any other DNS services that anyone would recommend? I have a few
domains with Namecheap and it's starting to get quite annoying when they all
go down.

~~~
mryan
Route 53. Managing Route 53 from the command line with CloudFormation adds
some convenience, and also lets you store your zone records in Git.

------
Gys
A bit OT

This reminds me that I tried to register a Dutch domain with them a few weeks
ago. It said the domain was not available. Strange, because it was a very
specific name. I then tried with another service and got it right away.

So I send Namecheap a support request how this could have happened. Never got
any reply.

------
davidgerard
Inflammatory title. Actual title is "DDoS Attack against DNS system v2"

